# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering motor bearing

## arunkpkrn

what are the various causes for raise in motor bearing temperature and remedies to corresponding cause?

----------


## Mohamed saad

Tempratue is meanly due to the hi fraction, so the oil filem or the grease not enough to reduce the fraction, and acording to the bearing type it well deffined the way to treat this problem

----------


## chyanakyaa

hi friction due to bending of shaft,if u ill not lubricate it,

----------

